# Can not exit X - the returns - PC freezes



## vinnix (Mar 29, 2015)

Guys, could you give some help with this issue?

I am expecting a weird behavior (the entire PC freezes) when exit the Xorg (by using Ctrl-alt-F1,F2,Fx keys OR
EVEN just by clicking on logout or exit on window manager (I test with KDE and Mate) then
seems that is not related with window manager stuff.

My vga is:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x85341043 chip=0x04128086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
```
Using a recently built 10/stable:

```
FreeBSD super 10.1-STABLE FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r280702: Thu Mar 26 13:50:25 BRT 2015  root@super:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I have no special/fancy video board, so I am talk about a common B85M-E/BR mother board.
Plugged in a VGA port with my monitor LG Flatron L1740PQ.

My Xorg.0.log may give you guys some clue (or not).

On my /etc/syslog.conf I put this line

```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit  /var/log/console.log
```
but the console.log file still empty after I press the power button and reboot the machine.

Some ports that I am using:

```
xorg-server-1.14.7_4,1
xorg-drivers-7.7_2
xorg-7.7_1
dri-10.4.6,2
dri2proto-2.8
xdriinfo-1.0.4_1
xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.0_7
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0_6
xf86-video-ati-7.5.0_1
xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4_5
xf86-video-nv-2.1.20_6
xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.3_5
xf86-video-r128-6.9.2_5
xf86-video-savage-2.3.7_5
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3_5
xf86driproto-2.1.1
libGL-10.4.6
libGLU-9.0.0_2
libdrm-2.4.58_1,1
```
This is some initial information.
So please, let me know if you have some clue about what could this error be related, then we could fix this together.

Many thanks for you attention.
Vinnix


----------



## vinnix (Mar 29, 2015)

I also tried put this option on /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Option "AIGLX" "false"
```
And also:

```
#  Load  "dri"

  Option "DRI" "off"
```
And my
/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.ipc.shmall=32768 
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024 
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.maxfiles="25000"
kern.vty=vt
drm_load="YES"
```


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 29, 2015)

It seems you have a Haswell GPU. These are not supported yet, check your model here.


----------



## vinnix (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for your time, Juanitou.

I just decide to go to -current and try to figure out how to help you guys with Haswell support.

I found this revision r277487 (https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=277487)  patches about this i915 GPU.

I don't know if this commit was merged to 10/stable (that is what I am using, right now).


----------



## dumbbell@ (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi vinnix!

The commit you refer to, as well as the DRM update in r280183 do not cover Haswell or later GPUs support. I will soon start to work on this. Please stay tuned on the freebsd-x11@ mailing list, our blog or the wiki for updates on this matter.

r277487 was merged to stable/10 and r280183 will be in the near future.


----------



## vinnix (Mar 31, 2015)

Many thanks @dumbbell!!

I am already subscribed at the excellent list freebsd-x11@ 
And also started to use -current.

If I may help with something, even just a simple test. Just let me know.

Many thanks again for your work,
vinnix


----------

